# driver problems after new kernel.

## Kartoffel

I've compiled kernels in gentoo lot's of times before and I always follow it up with emerge alsa-driver nvidia-kernel today it didn't work correctly.  I had tons of depmod errors in some modules so I deleted them and make mrproper and recompiled a new kernel.  

Now everything works properly except modprobe can't find snd-card-cmipci  but it finds the snd-card-pcm-oss compatibility module.  It is here /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/pci/snd-cmipci.o the one that loads correctly is here

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.o

Why can it find one and not the other?

One a less serious note, everytime I boot I get modprobe can't find modules nls_4237 and nls_8(something)  Those numbers are probably wrong I forgot the paper I wrote them down on I'll post back with the correct ones later if I need to.  I figure I forgot to compile some module in but I can't for the life of me figure out what module it is.  I only get the message on boot up and it doesn't seem to cause any problems but I want to try to fix it.

Thanks,

Jeff

----------

## Kartoffel

Here is some more info on the problem

the first error in the boot process is 

*Failed to calculate dependencies

.

.

.

Failed to load snd-card-cmipci

.

.

.

Init: entering runlevel:3

ALSA driver is already running

ERROR Problem starting needed services

"alsa" was not started

I don't know if I made this clear enough in my first post but I am almost positive my config files are setup correctly because alsa has worked for a couple of months on this system.

Ignore the second part of the post I got that working now.

Thanks

----------

## friedmud

Did you remember to "make modules modules_install" after compiling your kernel??

Derek

----------

## Kartoffel

 *friedmud wrote:*   

> Did you remember to "make modules modules_install" after compiling your kernel??
> 
> Derek

 

No but I did this --> make modules; make modules_install

----------

## Roy

I just upgraded my kernel on monday and I noticed that the new kernel had an incorrect EXTRAVERSION in the Makefile.

The extraversion was set to '-gentoo-r2' instead of '-gentoo-r1'. As a result all the modules were installed into /lib/modules/2.4.29-gentoo-r2/, and reinstalling Alsa failed because it was looking for the linux sources in /usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r2/

After changing the extraversion everything works fine now.

----------

## Mr. Atoz

I got a similar messge when I upgraded ALSA from 0.5x to 0.9x.  Check out htttp://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=1997.  This should get you going.

The names of the ALSA modules have CHANGED and the ALSA startup script has changed as well.  Basically the "card" portion of the modules has been dropped and the new startup script is /etc/init.d/alsasoud.

To update the startup script, I ran:

```

rc-update del alsa default

rc-update add alsasound default

```

I also changed my /etc/modules.d/aliases to reflect the new driver names.  Remember to do an "update-modules" after you modify this file.

AND...I REMOVED my sound card module(s) from the .etc.modules.autoload file.  Appearently the new alsasound file handles this all by it self now.  This is actually what made the "ALSA already started" message go away.

Good luck

----------

